# Low Testosterone Linked to Alzheimer?s Disease



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Low Testosterone Linked to Alzheimer’s Disease ScienceDaily – Low levels of the male sex hormone, testosterone, in older men is associated with the onset of Alzheimer’s disease, according to research by a team that includes a Saint Louis University scientist. “Having low testosterone may make you more vulnerable to Alzheimer’s disease,” said John E. Morley, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

